# Caught a swarm in late June! Question.



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I think the saying goes "A swarm of bees in May is worth a load of hay, a swarm of bees in June is worth a silver spoon, A swarm of bees in July isn't worth a fly."

It isn't that you can't get them to survive, it is that it will cost you to do so. You can feed any bees and they will likely survive, assuming the bee mass is high enough to keep them warm in the dead of winter. The question is to if it is worth it.

If they are rearing brood you will have a lot of bees soon. The question is can they can forage enough to survive the winter. I would think so here (east coast), but not sure what it is like in the Pacific Northwest for bees. I guess you don't get too cold, but the rain may keep the bees in the boxes.


----------



## Che Guebuddha (Feb 4, 2012)

> After buying my first top bar hive and top bar nuc of bees back in May, I'm quite obsessed now. Not even the stings can keep me away!


Same in my case with one exception  I'v built my TBH. In the case your initial colony is weak-err before entering the winter you can always join them together into one hive.

Good luck with it


----------



## Keefis (May 4, 2012)

You should be fine with the new hive. Worst case scenario is you feed them this winter. Big bag of sugar!!
The old hive however should be producing. You might be full of brood right now that is all on the same schedule, Now it is a lull in activity, soon it will be a boom. The nurse bees are too busy tending to the babies right now. 
Check to see what brood you have in the combs and what stage of development they are in. (eggs-larvae-pupa-bee) This will give you an idea of what your population is going to do in the near future. -- Also -- 
You can also make sure to have an empty bar or two in the middle of the hive. This should encourage them to build comb for the queen to lay eggs in.
Check it for any parasites/diseases that may be slowing them down.


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

The difference could have a lot to do with your weather through June. My location North of you had a cool wet June which can easily stall a late May swarm if not fed. How was your weather in June?


----------



## BGBEES (May 22, 2012)

Delta Bay said:


> The difference could have a lot to do with your weather through June. My location North of you had a cool wet June which can easily stall a late May swarm if not fed. How was your weather in June?


The weather in June was quite rainy. Maybe I ahould have fed them to get them ready for the flow, which is definetly occuring now. Lesson learned.


----------

